# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen-Heb je vragen?

## Keano

Ik wil niemand hier aansporen voor het gebruik van anabolen steroiden.

Maar mochten jullie vragen hebben, stel ze gerust.

Ik ben geen arts maar heb wel kennis.

Groetjes Keano

----------


## Agnes574

Keano,

Merci voor je geplaatste posten!  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kun je mensen op de juiste weg helpen als ze Anabolen willen gaan gebruiken...beter juist en goed gebruik dan slecht gebruik!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Keano

Dat is inderdaad wat ik er mee bedoel.....

Als mense er voor kiezen om het dan toch te doen kan je ze beter een zetje in de goede richting geven! 

Ik las een paar topics dat ik bij me zelf dacht wat hulp kan geen kwaad  :Big Grin:  

groetjes keano

----------


## Agnes574

Groot gelijk heb je!!!

Fijn dat jij er bent om die mensen te kunnen helpen dan!

 :Wink:  Ag Xx

----------


## Keano

is een kleine moeite!

Ik draai zelf wedstrijden vandaar  :Wink: 

groetjes keano

----------


## Bodymaster

Ik zal Keano evt ondersteunen, ik heb al ruim 8 jaar ervaring in deze wereld en doe ook aan wedstrijden.
Je mag ook gerust een prive bericht sturen.

Gr

----------


## gti-power

ik wil graag ook annabolen gaan gebruiken ben nu 1.85 en weeg 60 km geen gezicht vindt ik zelf en ben ermee naar de dokter geweest en die zegt tegen me anabolen heeft ook geen zin het is gewoon je bouw je zal nooit echt groeien mischien is hier iemandt die zegt dat is onzin mij is het ook gelukt en waar moet je het injecteren arm ofzow 

gr marcel

----------


## mike10

beste Keano, ik heb al zo'n 6 jaar niets meer gebruikt. nu wil ik zo vmet de zomer een keer een keurtje doen maar....ik wil iets hebben wat geen haarverlies veroorzaakt. dus geen familie van de 5alfa dehydro testosteron (goed gespeld?)kun je mij advies geven? alvast bedankt!

----------


## Atleet

Ik zit zelf te denken dan aan oxandrolon of primobolan. redelijk mild alleen geeft het weining massawinst. Maar wat je wint zal ook niet meer makkelijk verdwijnen die keiharde vvm. De kans op kaalworden is helaas altijd aanwezig. Ik zelf heb het gelukkig met nog geen een middel mee gemaakt.

----------


## nopainnogain

Hoi keano, 

Ik ben een jonge man van 25 jaar en ben 1.80m. Ik train sinds mijn 18e en was toen 71 kilo. Ondertussen train ik nu dus 7 jaar naturel veel en zit inmiddels op de 95 kilo.Ik zit er over te denken om een winstrol kuur te nemen. 1 week 10mg pd. 2e week 20 mg per dag, 3e+4e week 30 mg per dag 5e week weer 20 mg per dag en de 6e ( laaste) week 10 mg per dag. Daarna nakuren met clomid of nolvadex. Tijdens de kuur mariadistel nemen. Ik wil graag 2 tot 3 kilo meer wegen en iets droger worden. 

uiteraard bestaat mijn dieet uit schone koolhydraten en 4 maaltijden met eiwititten. 

Is dat de juiste manier om de kuur te doen?

grt sjaak

----------


## christel1

Ben je eigenlijk helemaal gek geworden met die spullen te gaan slikken ? Clomid is al een middel dat ze aan vrouwen voorschrijven om zwanger te worden, jij bent al geen vrouw, als je graag je ballen ziet krimpen dan moet je daar zeker aan beginnen. Van winstrol kan je hartklachten krijgen, je cholesterol gaat stijgen en je lever kan naar de vaantjes gaan. En nolvadex kan je hypofyse van naar de botten gaan en wordt heel je hormoonhuishouding niet meer geregeld.... 
Als je later graag een kinderen krijgt dan raad ik je aan om zeker met die troep te beginnen hoor... Alles wat je daar opnoemt is slecht voor je lichaam en zeker niet gezond te noemen, een vriendin van mij heeft clomid moeten slikken om zwanger te worden en zij werd er al kotsmisselijk van, zo'n spullen slik je zelfs als vrouw niet voor je plezier en als man is het al zeker niet aan te raden of het moet zijn dat je graag een kleine piemel en kleine ballen krijgt, heel agressief wordt en met iedereen wil op de vuist gaan. Sjaak, denk na aub en begin niet aan die troep. En persoonlijk, mijn zoon is even groot dan jou, even oud en weegt 71 kilo, hij doet aan klimmen, zwemmen, lopen dus is zeker sportief te noemen en ik zie hem geen 95 kilo wegen want dan komt hij de deur niet meer binnen ook al zijn het spieren, eens je stopt met trainen krijg je vet in de plaats en ik denk niet dat dit de bedoeling kan zijn.

----------


## sietske763

oh oh oh, wat doen veel mensen toch ontzettend onverstandig!
de rest heeft Christel al heel goed verwoordt.

----------


## jwz

kent er iemand goeie merken van anabolen? wil er aan beginnen maar ken er niets van? hvl setjes enz kan je me op weg helpen keano? 

grts jwz

----------


## christel1

gewoon niet aan beginnen dat is het enige goeie middel

----------

